# looking for a job



## Sand_Bar (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm 18 fresh out of high school and in need of a job. The real world hit me ha, I got to pay for my truck and phone. I have mechanic background. I was employed at Crestview aerospace working on C1-30s till September when they canceled our contract. Now im out of work and really need a job. If anyone can help out that would be great. I really don't want to flip patties at Macdonald's. I also use to frame house's in Pace/milton



Lucas 



384-3895


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You might consider joining the Navy. Many oppertunities and you can't beat the retirement. With your previous experiance the Navy could use you.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sealark (11/6/2007)*You might consider joining the Navy. Many oppertunities and you can't beat the retirement. With your previous experiance the Navy could use you.


Ron, as you say, considering the Navy (military in general), offers many opportunities, and I do recommend it, and can be well worth the time invested (served in Navy, 4 years Viet Nam era, when in I thought if I do more then 4 I'd do 20), the retirement for a "Lifer" (not disrespecting one iota), for enlisted leaves something to be desired. Although it's not bad, when you add the benefits along with it.

*Retirement* is the point where a person stops employment completely.

Yes, you can "retire from the military"" at what, today 18+ (being less than 40 YO, but it will in no way be enoughfor retirement. It does make a good supplement to a time that one can in fact retire, "stops employment completely". Money gained at retirement will do what, payyour house noteand utilities if lucky.

To all you "Lifers" and those that did their 2-4 and got out...


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

If you are still looking for a job see my post on barge/boat job in this forum...


----------

